# My Boss lol



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

My boss is a bit of a geek at times. He loves Star Wars. He has Star Wars pens, little Star Wars lego-men on his desk, and now this....



















What does it say that he chose Darth Vader???? :lol:

For Valentine's Day he even gave us Star Wars suckers! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

thats good, my kids loved it. 
some men never grow up!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

thats fab ... love it ...


----------

